# style und styleClass in JSP



## Bine (4. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ne allgemeine Frage. 
Dürfen style und styleClass in einem Tag in JSPs nebeneinander existieren? Wenn nicht, kann es sein, dass dies ne Exception schmeisst, weil die beiden sich beeinflussen?

Gruss

Sabine


----------



## Noisebub (19. Aug 2008)

dürfen schon... aber ob das sinnvoll ist ist auch wieder fraglich... eine exception hat das aber bei mir auch noch nie geworfen... wenn dann wird das hintere, also was du zuletzt geschrieben hast, in deinem fall jetzt styleclass benutzt... also wenn du in style="background:red;" sthen hast und in der css in styleclass background:black; steht, dann wird das schwarz sein.


----------



## HLX (19. Aug 2008)

Ist dann sinnvoll, wenn ein Tag eine vorgegebene StyleClass verwendet und das Tag um individuelle Styles ergänzt werden muss.


----------



## Noisebub (19. Aug 2008)

aber dann kann ich doch in styleclass einfach noch zusätzlich einen neuen css "container" mit reinschreiben...


----------

